# Kein Flash Sound im Firefox browser

## TilianGemini

Hallo!

Ich benutze Firefox 1.0.2 und habe keinen Sound ... gaaarkeinen.

Und ich habe mal so gaaarkeine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann.

Flash Anwendungen sind alle installiert und sonst funzt alles supa, nur eben der Sound nicht.

Ich benutze den nvidia soundtreiber, für nforce2 onboard chipsätze, der ist momentan nur mit OSS kompatibel.

Hier mal meine Alsaconfig:

# ALSA portion

        alias char-major-116 snd

        alias snd-card-0 nvsound

        alias snd-slot-0 nvsound

# snd-intel8x0

	# module options should go here

        # OSS/Free portion

        alias char-major-14 soundcore

        alias sound-slot-0 nvsound

        alias snd-card-0 nvsound

	# card #1

	alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

	alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

	alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

	alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

	alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-os

        alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

        alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

        alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF verion 1.0.8 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

Zwischenzeitlich, als ich mit den Soundtreibern ein bissel herumgespielt hab, hatte es plötzlich gefunzt, aber als ich dann alles wieder richtig eingestellt hatte so das der Sound überall gefunzt hat, war der Sound im Firefox nurnoch abgehackt und viel zu schnell abgespielt.

Bidde Hiilfe!

LG TilianGemini

----------

## Freiburg

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das du in deiner alsaconfig doppelte Einträge hast, schreibst du oben das du den Nvidia soundtreiber benutzt und  der ist nur OSS kompatibel, was machst du dann mit Alsa??

----------

## TilianGemini

Ha! Und genau da habe ich keinen durchblick mehr!

Ich habe echt seitdem ich Linux benutze die größten Probleme mit dem Sound...

Ich hatte zuerst OSS, das ging gut, dann habe ich Alsa ausprobiert, ging auch okay, als ich dann mal den tollen nvidia treiber entdeckt hatte wollte ich den haben und mittlerweile hab ich garkeinen Durchblick mehr...

Aber liegt es denn wirklich an der config file?

Immerhin funzt der Rest an Sound, nur eben im Firefox nicht.

----------

## Freiburg

Was läuft den nun aktuell bei dir OSS oder Alsa?? Poste mal den Output von lsmod

----------

## TilianGemini

Ich habe bei mir aktuell wieder OSS, wegen dem NVSOUND Treiber von NVidia.

Module                  Size  Used by

8250_pnp                8192  0

8250                   21828  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            19584  1 8250

nvsound              1531880  0

nvidia               3466300  12

sl811_hcd              11136  0

----------

## Freiburg

also ist die alsaconf egal, gibts irgendeine conf speziell für die nvsachen?

----------

## TilianGemini

ja, es gibt den nvmixer, aber das ist nur ein Lautstärketool

----------

## WaTcHmE

hast du denn ansonsten Sound? (xmms oder so??)

wenn ja: hast du irgendein anderes Tool grade offen, das Sound benutzt und besetzt ( ein offener, nicht spielendes xmms oder mplayer z.B.)

----------

## TilianGemini

nein, ich habe nur den firefox offen und 's geht net.

Das Problem mit dem Sound besetzen... ist  das mit Alsa behoben worden?

----------

## Sujao

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> Das Problem mit dem Sound besetzen... ist  das mit Alsa behoben worden?

 

Nein, ich benutze auch alsa und ich hab nur einen Kanal. Das liegt aber afaik an der Soundkarte und nicht an Alsa. Moderne Karten haben hardwaremixing und mischen die Kanäle selber, bei älteren, einfacheren brauchst du einen Soundserver wie arts. Der mischt dann die Soundkanäle zusammen und gibt einen einzigen an die Soundkarte weiter. Afaik macht alsa sowas nicht. Ist aber auch nicht empfehlenswert, weil man damit erstens eine höhere CPU-Last und zweitens eine starke Verzögerung hat.

Ich hab auch oft Probleme mit Firefox. Mal geht der Sound, mal nicht. Es sind auch keine anderen Programme offen. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die noch irgendwie den Kanal belegen obwohl sie gekillt/beendet wurden. Ich habe die Angewohnheit mplayer mit CTRL+C zu beenden, allerdings kille ich dann alle instanzen von mplayer, also wird es wohl nicht daran liegen.

----------

## Gentoonie

Versuch es mal mit 

```
aoss firefox
```

Hat bei mir geklappt

----------

## TilianGemini

bash aoss: command not found 

hmm... hat also nicht geklappt... :-/

----------

## Gentoonie

okay, du brauchst das alsa-oss packet. Ist in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## TilianGemini

funktioniert das nicht nur, wenn ich Alsa benutze?

----------

## slick

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe echt seitdem ich Linux benutze die größten Probleme mit dem Sound...
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2283538.html#2283538

----------

